# Solved: Preparing Automatic Repair Loop



## zorgan (Aug 3, 2007)

Have a windows 10 machine that's been upgraded here, constant looping through the "Preparing Automatic Repair"

then it goes to the screen "Diagnosing your PC"

Been into advanced options, command prompt, ran a chkdsk on the OS partition and recovery partition, fixed a couple of files but yet no difference with the startup loop

changed the bios settings to legacy IDE instead of AHCI and no difference, still loops.

tried refreshing PC but only comes up with the error that this can not be done.

There is another option to "Go back to the previous build" however I'm curious to find out if there is another option or fix before I go ahead with doing so.

**EDIT**

ended up reverting back to Windows 7 using the "go back to the previous build"


----------

